# Hashimoto's and Mitral Valve Prolapse



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Although I was only officially diagnosed with Hashi's about a month ago, I'm pretty certain i've had it for a good many years.

One strange symptom I've had for a long time (probably since my early 20s - I'm 36 now) is that I have occasional episodes where my heart feels like it 'skips' a beat and then I get a 'thudding' sensation in my chest as if it's trying to 'catch up'. These episodes can last days or even weeks sometimes.

Doing some reading on the net, I've found that there's a connection between autoimmune thyroiditis and a condition called Mitral Valve Prolapse and the symptoms of that seem to be what I'm getting.

I just wondered if anyone else who has Hashi's has had these symptoms and whether they might disappear once my levels start getting back to what they should be?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

What you are describing sound like palpitations and they are pretty common and are usually harmless.

You can't diagnose MVP on the internet. If you had it, an astute doctor with a stethoscope can hear it.

When in doubt, mention them to your doctor and have them check it out.


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there,

Yeah, I know i'm just speculating really and not trying to self diagnose. Just that i've read that it seems to be quite common with Hashi's. It doesn't cause me too much grief compared to the other symptoms i'm having but just feels very uncomfortable.

I've spoken to a Doctor about it before and he had a listen and couldn't hear anything - the problem being, typically, that by the time I got the appointment, it wasn't happening any more. It seems to come and go with no particular pattern.

I'm going to mention it to my Doctor again and to my endocrinologist when my referral comes through to see if they can shed any light on it anyway.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I have had MVP since my early 20's and I also have Hashi's. I have to be monitored by my cardiologist, and an echo is always on the list...sometimes a stress test and CT.

I'm on a beta blocker for my MVP. I had to be on one years ago, but then weaned off it. When my thyroid went nuts last year I had to go back on it and I'm still on it while stabilizing on replacement.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a substantial amount of minor heart issues unrelated to my Hashi's. I don't feel my MVP (or my other clicky valve, I've got two of them!) or regurgitation. As someone above mentioned, it is heard by the doctors.

I have a tachycardia (rapid heart rate) which I control with a beta blocker as well as a few extra beats, skipped beats, etc. What you are describing sounds more like an arrhythmia of some sort. I feel my arrhythmias and they can be uncomfortable especially a long tachycardic event. The best way to determine what it is is to wear a heart monitor for as long as it takes to catch it.

My heart issues started when I was about 16 and my Hashi's was diagnosed when I was 49 so there seems to be no correlation. My heart symptoms are well controlled by medication and I have seen no changes in them since starting on Levothyroxine.

It is worth checking into. If you have an irregular rhythm particularly a rapid rate, it is usually can be controlled by medication. This helps limit extra wear and tear on your heart and damage to valves.


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I'll definitely mention it to my Doc at the next appointment but it's frustrating as it's so intermittent. Maybe they might suggest wearing a heart monitor for a few days or until it shows up?

I definitely have most of the typical symptoms listed for MVP but they seem to cross over a lot with Hypo / Hashi's symptoms which complicates matters and I realise I need to get a proper medical diagnosis and analysis to find out the real cause.

I've tried all sorts of things like cutting out Caffeine and dairy produce to no success but there doesn't seem to be any 'trigger' that i've found otherwise.

Guess i'll just have to wait and see anyway.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzface100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Although I was only officially diagnosed with Hashi's about a month ago, I'm pretty certain i've had it for a good many years.
> 
> ...


Have you had a sonogram of your heart to see what is going on? I have Grave's and definitely have MVP.


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Andros,

I've not had a sonogram done as yet. The only 'test' i've had done was a Doctor listening to my heart through a stethoscope (annoyingly when I wasn't having an 'episode'). I suppose it's probably worth asking if I can have a sonogram done when I see the Doc next.

Out of interest, what treatment do you have for your MVP? Do the symptoms ease when your thyroid condition is under control or is it treated as a seperate condition?

I only found out yesterday from my mum that my Grandma had MVP so I wondered if it was something that tends to run in families like Hashi's?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Echocardiogram is the test Andro's is referring to. I allows them to see the valves and the various chambers of the heart in action. Very simple procedure but sometimes difficult to visualize all parts of the heart because the lungs get in the way.


----------



## Sanapia (Jul 10, 2011)

My medical journey started with a diagnosis of mitral regurgitation which just started one day. Boom. There was no gradual development. I had a gut feeling there was an underlying issue and pursued it until I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease.

I ended up having to have my thyroid removed and my heart palpitations have calmed considerably though it never stopped entirely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sanapia said:


> My medical journey started with a diagnosis of mitral regurgitation which just started one day. Boom. There was no gradual development. I had a gut feeling there was an underlying issue and pursued it until I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease.
> 
> I ended up having to have my thyroid removed and my heart palpitations have calmed considerably though it never stopped entirely.


Welcome to the Board!! When did you have the surgery? How are you feeling now? Are you currently on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Pia,

Interesing to hear about your experience. The symptoms I'm getting, though I don't have a diagnosis for as yet, seemed to start quite suddenly too. The first episode I had was particularly bad.

I also have a gut feeling it's related to my hypothyroidism and Hashi's (my gut feeling was right about that!)

If it meant these symptoms would ease, I'd gladly have my thyroid taken out!


----------



## Sanapia (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the Board!! When did you have the surgery? How are you feeling now? Are you currently on thyroxine replacement


Thank you.

My surgery was February 1st of this year and for most part I have been feeling like a new person. I take .125mg of Synthroid per day and was fortunate that the first dosage I tried was the right dose for me.

All my best to you Fuzz. You are your best advocate. Research, research, research and lead your doctor to a sound diagnosis. It was a broad guessing game with me but I narrowed it by doing my homework and suggesting things that led to my diagnosis and treatment. I had no idea, initially, that mitral regurgitation would lead to Hashi's but one thing led to another, which led to another, which led to another and voila`. A new me. Be diligent!


----------

